# Aion Aperture (Ampeg Scrambler)



## Big Monk

Been working on this for a few nights. All I have left is I/O. 








I used all the “mojo” stuff: 2N5306, BC169B and 1N456 Diodes.


----------



## Big Monk

Welp, in a nostalgic nod to my early pedal days, I fired this up this afternoon and....crickets.

I get the trademark staticy, barely there output of an extremely under or over biased transistor. Boost switch works as does the volume control. LED and switching works, as I have bypass tone.

I reflowed all the joints. The 2N5306 have a weird pinout but I thought I was very careful in their placement. I'll take a look tonight and see if I can't get it going. I've posted the schematic here for anyone who may be able to lend a hand:



			https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/aperture_documentation.pdf


----------



## Big Monk

I took some voltage readings: No voltage across Q3 and Q4. 

So that’s where I’ll target my efforts.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Do you have a picture of everything all finished? Q3 and 4 are the mpsa14 right? You used the vintage part and those are oriented right? I have built a lot of aion builds and his off board wiring throws alot of people. It's not my favorite off board wiring layout tbh.







The 2N5306 are oriented properly. I double check on another trio and I have them in correct.

I’m not a fan of the Aion offboard. I think my issue is the off board wiring in fact. I trace continuity from DC Jack to the breakout board but not from the breakout board to the main board, which is odd because I have voltage on the other semiconductors.

I’m thinking I may remove the breakout board and just do standard stomp, and LED connections. That does mean I’ll have to put some of the filtering components on the jack but I’m not worried about that.


----------



## Coda

How are the joints under the cloth?


----------



## Big Monk

Coda said:


> How are the joints under the cloth?



I checked them on both sides but I’m going to double check everything again. Frankly, I may just ditch the breakout board and start fresh.


----------



## Harry Klippton

I think I'm superstitious about posting build reports before the build is done. I don't even like taking pictures til I've tested and I know it works


----------



## Coda

Harry Klippton said:


> I think I'm superstitious about posting build reports before the build is done. I don't even like taking pictures til I've tested and I know it works


If no one sees it, no one knows it never worked…


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> I think I'm superstitious about posting build reports before the build is done. I don't even like taking pictures til I've tested and I know it works



Pictures or no pictures, report or no report, it don’t work! 

No superstition required here!


----------



## Harry Klippton

Yeah I mean no shame in it not working. It's just always more fun when a new pedal works from the get go


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Yeah I mean no shame in it not working. It's just always more fun when a new pedal works from the get go



I know. I’ve been spoiled but, and this should not be a shock, I rushed a little on this. And I F’in hate Aion’s breakout board. In general, I avoid breakout boards when I can. They don’t make things any easier for me and I have a very solid and efficient offboard wiring protocol. 

I’ve just been spoiled by PedalPCB.


----------



## djmiyta

Big Monk said:


> I know. I’ve been spoiled but, and this should not be a shock, I rushed a little on this. And I F’in hate Aion’s breakout board. In general, I avoid breakout boards when I can. They don’t make things any easier for me and I have a very solid and efficient offboard wiring protocol.
> 
> I’ve just been spoiled by PedalPCB.


I just was saying how I really like the uniformity of PedalPCB's board layout/format I have a bunch of 3Pdt's already pre-fabbed up along with my in/ out jacks  makes it so nice troubleshooting  is much easier to finalize


----------



## Harry Klippton

I also didn't like the breakout board on the one aion project I did, but his build docs are unbeatable


----------



## Big Monk

I’m going to jump power directly from the DC jack to the main board after we put the kids down for the night. I’ll report back.

If by chance that helps, I’ll simply jettison the breakout board. I believe I have an extra 3PDT in the parts bin.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> The two wires going from the main board to the daughter board next to the output wire, disconnect those, they are ground wires and not needed. They are connected to nc pads and that may be a possible issue



Good catch. I caught that too and it’s the first thing I tried. 

Long story short: I believe I got it working. First I disconnected the breakout board, removed the cloth wire, and cleaned up the pads. I then jumped power and ground to the main board to verify voltage on Q3/Q4. Bingo. 

That told me my issue was probably bad wiring on the breakout. 

So I cleaned off the breakout board and reassembled. Prior to landing everything, I did another check by running just the breakout board power and ground connections and I still had good voltages. 

So I fully assembled and here we are:








Not my cleanest wiring but troubleshooting is a cruel mistress. 

One thing I’m not pumped about is how much voltage Aion is forcing me to drop across the 1N5187 and the mystery R19 100 ohm. R19 is not on the schematic. So, I’ll play it amd see how it sounds and then I can excise those if need be. 

Im dropping almost 2 volts from a 9.7v supply.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Glad it's working, I have a board for this from fuzzdog might have to put it together, how's it sound?



It’s not working yet, i.e. it’s too late to try it. 

I do have voltage where it wasn’t before so that’s a win. I’ll test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Big Monk

Welp, no dice.

I suspect a bad switch at this point because while it bypasses, the signal seems weak.

I don’t have any 3PDT in stock right now so I’ll remove the breakout board and install a DPDT temporarily. First thing I’m going to try is to just hardwire the jacks to the board and see if I get Output. That’s will save me the trouble of getting a new switch and determine if the circuit actually works.

I had a good run!

Not a huge fan of Aion’s stuff. I still have enough components to do this one over should PedalPCB do a Scrambler Board or if I end up doing my own board. Also, I’ve been looking for a real Clinch EP Pre to replace my Ares. We’ll see. Not a fan though.


----------



## benny_profane

A lot of your joints (and the boards) could be cleaned up. The braided ground shield could be a potential source of a short. How much heat are you applying? The jacks look like they've been damaged.

Also, are you sure about the value of R19? It looks like Brown-Black-Black-Brown-Brown (1k) from the picture. Dropping 2V from what is probably a series resistor with the DC in is suspect. You could check for continuity and confirm that it is a series resistor on the power rail and jump it if you don't want it.


----------



## Big Monk

benny_profane said:


> A lot of your joints (and the boards) could be cleaned up. The braided ground shield could be a potential source of a short. How much heat are you applying? The jacks look like they've been damaged.



I reflowed all the joints last night. Again, troubleshooting typically makes things ugly where they were once pretty. Jacks are recycled pulls but perfectly functional.

Wire runs could use some touching up but I think ditching the breakout board will help me clean things up. Again, i hate Aion's breakout configuration. It makes for messy wiring. No shorts due to shielded wire.



benny_profane said:


> Also, are you sure about the value of R19? It looks like Brown-Black-Black-Brown-Brown (1k) from the picture. Dropping 2V from what is probably a series resistor with the DC in is suspect. You could check for continuity and confirm that it is a series resistor on the power rail and jump it if you don't want it.



Bingo! Good catch. 

This was admittedly a rushed build for me. Frankly, and this may just be me, I don;t treat Aion projects with the same respect, care and reverence as PedalPCB. They are always a pain in the ass for me. 

I'm going to clean stuff up tonight and hopefully get this beast fired up.


----------



## Big Monk

I'm starting to think @Harry Klippton was onto something.

I'm scrapping this for now. If it wasn't toasted before it is now. We all have dud builds sometimes and frankly, I want to design my own board for this anyway.

Thanks for all the help guys. Now I can focus on getting my protoboard wired up so the support @fig is not in vain!


----------



## Bio77

I've had bad luck with shielded wire in the past.  That furry stuff can short your signal or power to ground with one stray strand. 

You can tell if the switch is working by testing continuity in both positions, no need to tear it down.


----------



## Big Monk

Bio77 said:


> I've had bad luck with shielded wire in the past.  That furry stuff can short your signal or power to ground with one stray strand.
> 
> You can tell if the switch is working by testing continuity in both positions, no need to tear it down.




It’s something on the board. Switch checked out and shielded wire was all good. 

It’s something on the board. Given the haste in which it was build, I was bound to get an error. My suspicion is I fried something. I have enough of the 1N456, 2N5306 and BC169B left to start fresh. 

Since I already drilled the enclosure for the Aion board, I may just buy another board and stick with my normal off board wiring and omit the breakout. 

This is my fault. Rather than practice what I preach (take it slow, etc.), I flew through this build with newbie levels of excitement.


----------



## Coda

Big Monk said:


> It’s something on the board. Switch checked out and shielded wire was all good.
> 
> It’s something on the board. Given the haste in which it was build, I was bound to get an error. My suspicion is I fried something. I have enough of the 1N456, 2N5306 and BC169B left to start fresh.
> 
> Since I already drilled the enclosure for the Aion board, I may just buy another board and stick with my normal off board wiring and omit the breakout.
> 
> This is my fault. Rather than practice what I preach (take it slow, etc.), I flew through this build with newbie levels of excitement.


Eh. It happens. I have a pile of…3-4 pedals that never worked. Every now and again I’ll dust one off and try again, but it never goes. The only one I’m super dedicated to fix was my Klon build. I don’t even really like the Klon, I’m just annoyed it doesn’t work right. Spite is a valid reason as any to keep trying to make a pedal work.


----------



## peccary

Bummer to hear this. I'd been following along with this thread waiting to see your thoughts since I have this PCB and am looking forward to building it. Hopefully it doesn't give me this much trouble!


----------



## Big Monk

peccary said:


> Bummer to hear this. I'd been following along with this thread waiting to see your thoughts since I have this PCB and am looking forward to building it. Hopefully it doesn't give me this much trouble!



Don’t worry. Tomorrow I’ll get an order in. This time around I’m skipping the switch breakout board. I like good old fashioned offboard wiring. Unless it’s PedalPCB, cause those breakouts make sense. 

I’m leaving this thread as a testament to taking your time. Also, as a path of redemption! I will scramble you sons’a’guns before sundown!


----------



## Big Monk

Aperture Take 2! 🎬

Coming to a Theater near you! 📽️


----------



## almondcity

bummed to read this thread, I just ordered 2 boards from Aion

hope take 2 is better


----------



## peccary

almondcity said:


> bummed to read this thread, I just ordered 2 boards from Aion
> 
> hope take 2 is better


There's nothing wrong with Aion, it's really just that the PedalPCB method for offboard wiring is so elegant. Their build docs are great and they have quality stuff. Just take a little extra time on the offboard wiring.


----------



## Harry Klippton

almondcity said:


> bummed to read this thread, I just ordered 2 boards from Aion
> 
> hope take 2 is better





peccary said:


> There's nothing wrong with Aion, it's really just that the PedalPCB method for offboard wiring is so elegant. Their build docs are great and they have quality stuff. Just take a little extra time on the offboard wiring.


Yup, aion is great. Just check the wiring diagram and plan ahead


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Yup, aion is great. Just check the wiring diagram and plan ahead



Yup. My previous botched attempt was my fault not Aion’s. 

That said, I loathe their off board wiring and am skipping the breakouts on my Aperture and Ares redo.


----------



## almondcity

for sure, I wasn't trying to diss them at all if that's how I came across

that said I have stayed away from them until now specifically for their wiring


----------



## Big Monk

almondcity said:


> for sure, I wasn't trying to diss them at all if that's how I came across
> 
> that said I have stayed away from them until now specifically for their wiring



Yeah, it’s a drag. I’m fond of the PedalPCB off board setup.


----------



## Big Monk

Update:

So I’ve got my new board.

Prepping some stuff and realized I had a super compact DPDT stomp switch. Since the switch turns the boost circuit on and off, I decided I’d use it for this project:


----------



## Big Monk

A few updates:

1.) With my new workbench all set up, I've set about populating the new Aion Board;

2.) Like an asshole I punch a big 12 mm hole for a Boost stomp switch only to find out the spacing is the same. So I have to use a mini toggle. Like I'm aware of the the thinning patch of hair on the back of my head, I know the hole is too big for the toggle. I don't want to see any of you assholes (I'm looking directly at you @thewintersoldier 🤣) meme'ing about me in the "It's all in good fun" thread! This one is getting a custom drilled and graphic'd enclosure anyway so Ia m not worried about it.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> A few updates:
> 
> 1.) With my new workbench all set up, I've set about populating the new Aion Board;
> 
> 2.) Like an asshole I punch a big 12 mm hole for a Boost stomp switch only to find out the spacing is the same. So I have to use a mini toggle. Like I'm aware of the the thinning patch of hair on the back of my head, I know the hole is too big for the toggle. I don't want to see any of you assholes (I'm looking directly at you @thewintersoldier 🤣) meme'ing about me in the "It's all in good fun" thread! This one is getting a custom drilled and graphic'd enclosure anyway so Ia m not worried about it.


Time to find a BIG washer 😂


----------



## Coda

Harry Klippton said:


> Time to find a BIG washer 😂


A big ‘ol white one…


----------



## Harry Klippton

Coda said:


> A big ‘ol white one…


Better yet one of those no-slip star washers ⭐ very decorative I hear


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Time to find a BIG washer 😂



No washer in this universe can bridge this gap!


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> No washer in this universe can bridge this gap!


I bet @fig has some fender washers he could send you. That guy has everything! In triplicate even


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> I bet @fig has some fender washers he could send you. That guy has everything! In triplicate even



I'ma let it ride because this is a candidate for a rehouse with old school scrambler graphics anyway. 

In fact, I may just jumper the pads for boost always on until I do the enclosure for this one. Hell, I may just jumper it permanently. As far as I know given my research on this one, the output volume boost stage is an improvement on the original.


----------



## benny_profane

Did you mean that the spacing _isn't_ the same for the stomp switch and the board pads? You can fill the hole with JB Weld and re-drill it. Since a toggle won't be under too much mechanical stress, the board connection should be sufficient. As the enclosure is already painted, try this:

Mask off the hole with tape on the outside of the enclosure.
Apply the JB Weld on the inside of the enclosure.
Wait until cured.
Sand the excess from the inside.
Carefully mark the center.
Carefully drill without excessive downward force.


----------



## Harry Klippton

benny_profane said:


> Did you mean that the spacing _isn't_ the same for the stomp switch and the board pads? You can fill the hole with JB Weld and re-drill it. Since a toggle won't be under too much mechanical stress, the board connection should be sufficient. As the enclosure is already painted, try this:
> 
> Mask off the hole with tape on the outside of the enclosure.
> Apply the JB Weld on the inside of the enclosure.
> Wait until cured.
> Sand the excess from the inside.
> Carefully mark the center.
> Carefully drill without excessive downward force.


----------



## Big Monk

benny_profane said:


> Did you mean that the spacing _isn't_ the same for the stomp switch and the board pads? You can fill the hole with JB Weld and re-drill it. Since a toggle won't be under too much mechanical stress, the board connection should be sufficient. As the enclosure is already painted, try this:
> 
> Mask off the hole with tape on the outside of the enclosure.
> Apply the JB Weld on the inside of the enclosure.
> Wait until cured.
> Sand the excess from the inside.
> Carefully mark the center.
> Carefully drill without excessive downward force.



What I did was, like an asshole, drill out the 5.5 mm toggle hole to fit a 12 mm hole for a small bodied DPDT stomp switch. I believe the pin spacing is 2 mm instead of 2.54 mm and the DPDT stomp won't fit in the PCB holes. Now I've got a 12 mm where I should have a 5.5 mm hole.

Your idea is fantastic but I'm re-housing this with proper Ampeg inspired graphics soon anyway so I am not into going through that much work to fit this error.

I'm just going to have the small switch pop through the big hole or jumper the pads for now until it's re-housed.


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> View attachment 18084



Me and JB Weld have a checkered history. Ask my old Ford Escape's exhaust! 🤣


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> Me and JB Weld have a checkered history. Ask my old Ford Escape's exhaust! 🤣


Oh no


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Oh no



I'm here to tell that the ultra high temp stuff can't withstand ultra high temps!


----------



## Big Monk

So I came up with an interesting solution.

I used a chrome ferrule and black isolation washer from an isolated output jack and screwed it to the enclosure. The switch shaft fits inside the ferrule. Doesn’t look half bad.


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> So I came up with an interesting solution.
> 
> I used a chrome ferrule and black isolation washer from an isolated output jack and screwed it to the enclosure. The switch shaft fits inside the ferrule. Doesn’t look half bad.


And that fixed the Ford's exhaust?


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> And that fixed the Ford's exhaust?



THAT Ford is long gone and my Ecosport is a 2020. 

It did fix the gaping hole in my Aperture enclosure though!


----------



## Big Monk




----------



## Big Monk

This one is kicking my ass for a second time. 

Q2 is being weird. Tried another transistor but voltages are low. I’ll test in the morning.


----------



## JamieJ

Big Monk said:


> View attachment 18147


Good save!


----------



## carlinb17

Big Monk said:


> Welp, no dice.
> 
> I suspect a bad switch at this point because while it bypasses, the signal seems weak.
> 
> I don’t have any 3PDT in stock right now so I’ll remove the breakout board and install a DPDT temporarily. First thing I’m going to try is to just hardwire the jacks to the board and see if I get Output. That’s will save me the trouble of getting a new switch and determine if the circuit actually works.
> 
> I had a good run!
> 
> Not a huge fan of Aion’s stuff. I still have enough components to do this one over should PedalPCB do a Scrambler Board or if I end up doing my own board. Also, I’ve been looking for a real Clinch EP Pre to replace my Ares. We’ll see. Not a fan though.


I've had issues with breakout boards in the past and it was mostly too much solder flowed under the board causing the issue. I've been lucky and by heating up the pins and using a solder sucker I was able to get it working without starting over. That might help? ****ha apparently there was two more pages to this thread...my phone neglected to show them....*****


----------



## Big Monk

I’ll need to bust out the audio probe for this one.


----------



## fig

He's shiny.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> View attachment 18293
> If you don't get this one together you can have my fuzzdog board. You clearly need this pedal more than I do and I want you to finish him! 😂



I’m going to audio probe the circuit sometime this week. It’s completely wired up so I’m not in a huge rush. 

I’ve never had this much trouble with a circuit before!


----------



## Coda

fig said:


> He's shiny.


That’s why you gotta clean off the flux…


----------



## Harry Klippton

I hadn't been cleaning my flux till I was working on rehousing a build with a white pcb the other day and all the yellow flux looked like rat piss. I cleaned it off and it was so satisfying. I think I'm a convert


----------



## fig

Did I hear a probing was to take place? I'll bring the popcor......oh....._audio_ probe. Damn clickbait.


----------



## Harry Klippton

fig said:


> Did I hear a probing was to take place? I'll bring the popcor......oh....._audio_ probe. Damn clickbait.


🛸🛸🛸🛸


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> 🛸🛸🛸🛸



Aliens would have had this thing working by now!


----------



## Harry Klippton

thewintersoldier said:


> send it to me, I'll get it up and running.


Did Chris just say he's an alien? 👽


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> send it to me, I'll get it up and running.



I'm gonna run the audio probe this week. I'll get it. I just have not had the chance. Had to winterize the house and clean the garage this weekend.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Don't let me down Derek, I believe in you! Also I'm just gonna leave this here 😂:View attachment 18340



I made an Audio Probe specifically for this troubleshoot. I shall overcome and rip some Cactus riffs soon.


----------



## Big Monk

Alright you Freak Bitches.

After all you mark ass tricks, scalliwags, skig-skags and stank ass hoes have persecuted me on this one, and since my Tearjerker Redo, Paragon Mini Mods and Hybrid Fuzz Face conversion is complete, I am attacking this troubleshoot with the full weight of my ancestors.

I am even going to use the breakout board.

I refuse to lose. 

I'll likely sell it when it's done...😂🤣


----------



## Harry Klippton




----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> View attachment 19752


Nuclear Holocaust it may be, but before that bitch goes in the trash, I'll play some disgustingly fuzzy riffs with it.


----------



## fig

So far, it's been an epic tale sir. Anticipating another exciting chapter!


----------



## Big Monk

So, we got it working today! The collector resistor for Q2 was 4.7M instead of 4.7k. Once I replaced that, voltages came in line for Q2 and the pedal was working.

I then immediately set about breaking it down, swapping in the correct 1 uf film caps, hardwiring the volume switch to always on, and putting the input cap on a switch. I wanted to install the breakout board as well and rerun all to I/O wires.

Here’s where we stand now:







Enclosure is a donor from my Muffin before I rehoused it. Should have a chance on Sunday to finish wiring.

I really like this pedal and it will be a rehouse candidate in the new year.


----------



## Big Monk

Alright all you skeezers, skig-scags and scalliwags.

They said it couldn’t be done. They said it shouldn’t be done. I never thought it would be done.

Here is the 2nd iteration, backwards breakout board and all, finally functional and cleaned up:







If she turns out to be a keeper, she’ll get a proper enclosure with scrambler inspired graphics and proper knobs.


----------



## Harry Klippton

You know what we're waiting for 🧦


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

Somebody get this man some socks,  pronto!


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> You know what we're waiting for 🧦



And you shall receiveth thy glory my son. 🙏🏻


----------



## fig

Lay it on me man.


----------



## Big Monk

No clips yet but I played a little today. There is quite a bit of gating with everything maxed which makes sense because 60% of the transistor collectors are biased almost to 90% of the power rail.

Very cool tones though. It goes from slightly dirty drive with the blend and texture down, to traditional fuzz sounds to Stooges mayhem with everything up.

I think I am going to play with this circuit on the breadboard and come up with my own board for it. I’d like to have an external octave control and tweak some of the values to customize the amount of gating.

I’m going to rip som Stooges riffs in white socks this week and post them up here.


----------



## Big Monk

Welp, for some reason it’s. It working through the Big amp. I was playing it through the Marshall MS2 and it sounded fine. Plugged into the Valve Junior and it’s a gated mess. 

I’ll have to go back and double check some stuff. Voltages are on point so I’ll go over the component values. 

May be time to admit defeat. 

Or try the Eggsploder...😉


----------



## fig

I haven't read _every_ post in the thread, but did you measure those fancy diodes first? Could they be choking your signal?


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> I haven't read _every_ post in the thread, but did you measure those fancy diodes first? Could they be choking your signal?



In what way?

I did measure them when I sorted them and filed them in my binder. Is the thought that too high a Vf could be the culprit?


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Could it be that the marshall is battery powered and the valve Jr. Isn't? Perhaps the power of the valve Jr. And the power of the scrambler combined is too much for the power grid to handle. Remember the Northeast blackout of 2003? Derek, with great power comes great responsibility.



Great guess and I like where your head is at but the Marshall runs off an adapter.


----------



## Coda

Could it be a head-room thing? Not enough headroom with the Valve Jr. to let the fuzz completely open up?…like you got Dikembe Mutumbo in the back of a VW Beetle…


----------



## Big Monk

Coda said:


> Could it be a head-room thing? Not enough headroom with the Valve Jr. to let the fuzz completely open up?…like you got Dikembe Mutumbo in the back of a VW Beetle…



I mean, the Marshall is toy essentially and only has one speed and zero headroom to speak of. Until 11:00 on the volume the Valve Jr. is essentially clean.


----------



## fig

Coda said:


> Could it be a head-room thing? Not enough headroom with the Valve Jr. to let the fuzz completely open up?…like you got Dikembe Mutumbo in the back of a VW Beetle…


Maybe you're onto something. It _could_ be why you carry an overall bad taste in your ears for Ge "real fuzz" Derek. To the *ampmobile*! Wait, does PedalPCB _have_ an *ampmobile*?


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Wait, does PedalPCB _have_ an *ampmobile*?



As a matter of fact....








						PedalPCB.com on Instagram: "PedalPCB mobile workshop. 😀  #pedalpcb #diyguitar #diyguitarpedals #diypedals #diystompboxes #pedalbuilder #pedalporn #gearybusey"
					

PedalPCB.com shared a post on Instagram: "PedalPCB mobile workshop. 😀  #pedalpcb #diyguitar #diyguitarpedals #diypedals #diystompboxes #pedalbuilder #pedalporn #gearybusey". Follow their account to see 25 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## fig

but....I don't _have_ instantgramma


----------



## Coda

Big Monk said:


> I mean, the Marshall is toy essentially and only has one speed and zero headroom to speak of. Until 11:00 on the volume the Valve Jr. is essentially clean.



I’m not familiar with the amp (toy) but I’ve found that digital/solid state circuits (regardless of size/power) tend to have more headroom by nature. I’ve had an issue with fuzzes that sound very fuzzy and gnarly through a Blues Jr, but almost sterile through my big solid-state amp. I’ve also seen the opposite: some pedals shine with infinite headroom, other need a little help…


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> Maybe you're onto something. It _could_ be why you carry an overall bad taste in your ears for Ge "real fuzz" Derek. To the *ampmobile*! Wait, does PedalPCB _have_ an *ampmobile*?



I’m curious to know your opinion on the diodes Tim. 

I know most of these measured at almost 0.8 v for Vf.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> but....I don't _have_ instantgramma



The Ampmobile!


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> I’m curious to know your opinion on the diodes Tim.
> 
> I know most of these measured at almost 0.8 v for Vf.


From what I understand that _is_ the target Vf for that circuit.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> The Ampmobile!
> 
> View attachment 21990


Impressive! I can pull that easily....to NY! [cue montage muzak]

We'll need to make a stop @ Mojotone on the coast here in NC, then jump back on I-95....


----------



## fig

Seriously though Derek....I love my low-watter, but high gain pedals are not it's friend.


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> Seriously though Derek....I love my low-watter, but high gain pedals are not it's friend.



This is different though. I run a Big Muff, RAT, etc. full tilt through it.

It’s likely an error somewhere. I’ll go through and check everything again. The voltages seemed fine. I compare them to the GGG numbers and scaled them on a percentage basis with my Vnom and they were dead on.

Could also be bad transistors and/or diodes. NOS is awesome when it does what you want but sometimes… 

I will have a functioning Scrambler. If I decide to do it over I’ll go Madbean this time and run of the mill semiconductors.


----------



## Paradox916

Maybe the Valve Jr is allergic to eggs.


----------



## Coda

Big Monk said:


> This is different though. I run a Big Muff, RAT, etc. full tilt through it.
> 
> It’s likely an error somewhere. I’ll go through and check everything again. The voltages seemed fine. I compare them to the GGG numbers and scaled them on a percentage basis with my Vnom and they were dead on.
> 
> Could also be bad transistors and/or diodes. NOS is awesome when it does what you want but sometimes…
> 
> I will have a functioning Scrambler. If I decide to do it over I’ll go Madbean this time and run of the mill semiconductors.



Big Muffs and Rats can handle a bit of heat. Maybe the Scrambler can’t? I know my Super Fuzz build sounds better through some dirt, and a bit sterile through high headroom. The Scrambler may need a lot of clean. Maybe I’ll build one and test it. How hard can it be?…


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> I will have a functioning Scrambler. If I decide to do it over I’ll go Madbean this time and run of the mill semiconductors.


Certainly, If that meets your goal. No one would argue you've dealt with your share of issues with this one.


----------



## Big Monk

Coda said:


> Big Muffs and Rats can handle a bit of heat. Maybe the Scrambler can’t? I know my Super Fuzz build sounds better through some dirt, and a bit sterile through high headroom. The Scrambler may need a log of clean. Maybe I’ll build one and test it. How hard can it be?…



I just did a comparison quick of my voltages and the GGG voltages in Excel:





Q2 and Q4 look like outliers and some of my voltages are almost 10% off of the GGG values.


----------



## fig

Coda said:


> How hard can it be?…


Theoretically...or empirically ?


----------



## Coda

fig said:


> Theoretically...or empirically ?


Rhetorically…


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> I just did a comparison quick of my voltages and the GGG voltages in Excel:
> 
> View attachment 21996
> 
> Q2 and Q4 look like outliers and some of my voltages are almost 10% off of the GGG values.


Do you think 10% would account for the issue?


----------



## JamieJ

fig said:


> Theoretically...or empirically ?


Have we now descending into philosophy?


----------



## fig

JamieJ said:


> Have we now descending into philosophy?


years ago I'm afraid. It was a single avenue of escape from the grinding of the gears.


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> Do you think 10% would account for the issue?



I'm not sure. Frankly, this is a good excuse to really familiarize myself with this circuit on the breadboard. Then maybe my redo can be on a board of my own layout so I can have the Octave trim external.

I'll play around with it. If a few collector resistor swaps can't correct it. I'll scrap this for now and build it on the breadboard and see if i can replicate the issue.


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> I'm not sure. Frankly, this is a good excuse to really familiarize myself with this circuit on the breadboard. Then maybe my redo can be on a board of my own layout so I can have the Octave trim external.
> 
> I'll play around with it. If a few collector resistor swaps can't correct it. I'll scrap this for now and build it on the breadboard and see if i can replicate the issue.


When it's the DJs party, he calls the tune.


----------



## fig

thewintersoldier said:


> What will blow my mind is after 6 pages, two builds and breadboarding...Derek finally get it working only to realize it's not really his thing.


But he can say it with true conviction!


----------



## Paradox916

I’m telling ya, eggs make me fart out too.... especially if they are scrambled.....
Maybe I’m a modded Valve Jr🤔


----------



## Big Monk

Update!

@fig asked:



fig said:


> Do you think 10% would account for the issue?



Turns out it did! Dropping R6 from 4.7k to 2k bumped the voltage on Q2c up to 4.6 vDC which also fixed the voltage on Q4c. 

That fixed it but now I need to swap the texture pot out as it is exhibiting weird behavior (like an on/off switch at end of travel). It was a pull from another build and I have a spare so no big deal. 

What I heard I loved though.


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> Update!
> 
> @fig asked:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it did! Dropping R6 from 4.7k to 2k bumped the voltage on Q2c up to 4.6 vDC which also fixed the voltage on Q4c.
> 
> That fixed it but now I need to swap the texture pot out as it is exhibiting weird behavior (like an on/off switch at end of travel). It was a pull from another build and I have a spare so no big deal.
> 
> What I heard I loved though.


If I may, why did you choose 2k, or did you try 3.9k, 3.3k first?


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> If I may, why did you choose 2k, or did you try 3.9k, 3.3k first?



Just my gut from doing collector voltage adjustments on other fuzzes. 1 vDC is a decent swing so I just took a shot on 2k.


----------



## Big Monk

Got to Texture pot replaced. Just going to clean some stuff up tomorrow and re-assemble.


----------



## fig

Check me on this; with a 9v supply and 2kΩ resistance, wouldn't the current be 4.5mA?


----------



## Big Monk

fig said:


> Check me on this; with a 9v supply and 2kΩ resistance, wouldn't the current be 4.5mA?



Yes. 

I (A) = V/R = 9/2000 = 0.0045 A = 4.5 mA


----------



## Barry

Paradox916 said:


> I’m telling ya, eggs make me fart out too.... especially if they are scrambled.....
> Maybe I’m a modded Valve Jr🤔


Boiled are the worst for me!


----------



## Big Monk

I’d like to work on this on the breadboard and have a go at my own board for this. I really like the tone but would like to fine tune the gating and noise.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Look at that flex, kicking off the slippers to reveal the white socks. Next he's gonna come out like Captain Underpants



You have to give the people what they want or they’ll turn on you.


----------



## fig

Big Monk said:


> I’d like to work on this on the breadboard and have a go at my own board for this. I really like the tone but would like to fine tune the gating and noise.


To be fair you _have_ wired it nearly to death, so some noise is almost inevitable. I thought it sounded really good, but I was really focused on the striptease, so there's that. Hot stuff Derek!


----------

